# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  الموسوعة المنهجية العلمية : في الطلب ، والقراءة ، والحفظ ، ودراسة الفنون

## أبو زارع المدني

خطوات لطلب العلم الشرعي


الحمد لله رب العالمين جل جلاله وعظم سلطانه وجلت قدرته والصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام وعلى آله وصحبه ومن سار على نهجه واقتفى أثره واستن بسنته إلى يوم الدين
وبعد :

قد يجتهد طالب العلم في البحث عن :" المنهجية في الطلب " فلا يجد ما يشفي صدره ويروي غليله فلا يجد مراده مجموعا ومرتبا .
ولهذا أحببت أن أضفي بلمسات جميلة وجديدة على هذا الموضوع وتكشف عن خباياه وزواياه ..

فلعل هذه الموسوعة تسعد طالب العلم وتفيده فلا يشقى ويجهد .

وأعظم الأسباب التي دفعتني بالاهتمام بهذا الموضوع بهذا الشكل هو :

1- كشف لثام الجهل بطريق العلم الموصل إليه بأقرب طريق وأيسر مسلك .
يقول ابن بدران :
" إن كثيراً من الناس يقضون السنين الطوال في تعلم العلم بل في علم واحد ولا يحصلون منه على طائل وربما قضوا أعمارهم فيه ولم يرتقوا عن درجة المبتدئين وإنما يكون ذلك لأحد أمرين:
أحدهما : عدم الذكاء الفطري وانتفاء الإدراك التصوري وهذا لا كلام لنا فيه و لا في علاجه
والثاني : الجهل بطرق التعليم " (المدخل ص 265 )

2- جمع متفرق هذا الموضوع ولم شتاته في شكل جميل . 
وقد يشكل على بعض الطلبة :
أن هذا الموضوع لايحتاج إلى كبير اهتمام للطالب المتوسط أو المتقدم ... وهذا غلط وسوء فهم للمنهجية ومقتضياتها بل الاهتمام بمنهج الطلب مهم للمبتدئ والمنتهي لأنه للمبتدئ إنارة طريق وللمنتهي إتقاء شر الجهل بالطريق وهذا غير أنه تذكير وتنبيه له .. وشحذ لهمته .. 

ومن المهم كذلك معرفة أن من خصائص المنهجية المرونة فيمكن للطالب التبديل والتأخير والتجاوز لأسباب تقع في طلبه يقدرها الطالب بنفسه أو صاحبه أو شيخه وليس معنا ذلك أن يبدأ من جديد بل يراجع مسابق ويستفيد مما هو قد فاته ويتداركه ..

التعريف بالموسوعة ومحتوياتها 
محتوياتها :

منهجية الطلب
القراءة
دراسة الفنون
الحفظ
أدب الحوار والخلاف
متفرقات
المكتبة
الأفكار الدعوية 
تنبيهات وملاحظات
- يوجد بعض الاختلافات والاجتهادات المتضادة فيما بينها - لايمكن الجمع بينها - وذلك في بيان المنهجية العلمية والتأصيلية في طلب العلم وهي تختلف من مؤلف عن مؤلف حسب الاجتهاد .

فبهذا لا يمكن للمتعلم أن يجمع بين طريقتين في طلبه فعليه بمشورة من يثق بهم .

وأما عن المعلم فينظر في هذه الطرق والوسائل ويختر لطالبه ما يناسبه من هذه المناهج .

- قد تتداخل المواضيع مع بعضها البعض وقد تندرج بعض المباحث مع بعض ولم يكن هناك ضبط دقيق للمواضيع لكن حسبنا الجمع والأجر من الله جل ثناؤه .

نسأل الله العلي القدير أن ينتفي عن المتعلمين الجهل بطرق العلم وأن يتقبل منا هذا العمل ومن شارك فيه إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .
 
إعداد أبي أنس 
موقع العلم
http://www.3llm.com


مستفاد بالكامل من الرابط التالي :
http://saaid.net/mktarat/alalm/index.htm

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

المنهجية ومقدمات في الطلب :

*أفضل الكتب للمبتدئين من طلاب العلم وعامة المسلمين*

*تلخيصُ : (( المنْهَجيَّة ُ في طـلب ِ العلم ِ )) للشَّيخ ِ / أحمد َ الحازميِّ .!!* 

*كتب مقترحه للشاب المسلم و البيت المسلم*

*منهجية القراءة الميسرة لطلاب المرحلة الثانوية*

*المنهج الصحيح في طلب العلم الشرعي*

*منهج طالب العلم في تأسيس تفقهه في دين الله*

*المنهجية في طلب العلم*

*برنامج مقترح لطالب العلم المبتدئ*

*نحو منهج عملى في طلب العلوم الشرعية*

*نحو منهج عملى للمبتدئين في التربية*

*برنامج التأصيل العلمي – لغير المتخصصين – خلال سنتين*

*برنامج (علمي ،عملي) مقترح لمن سمت همته لطلب العلم*

*خطوات لطلب العلم الشرعي*

*العلم ... فضله وآدابه ووسائله*

*أسس منهج طلب العلم عند السلف*
*برنامج التأصيل العلمي*

*برنامج القراءة المركزة*

*المنهجية في طلب العلم لصالح آل الشيخ*

*أسباب الثبات على طلب العلم لصالح آل الشيخ*

*الصحوة الإسلامية وحاجتها إلى العلم الشرعي*

*كيف تطلب العلم للشيخ عايض القرني*

*دروس في أدب الطلب*

*التأصيل في طلب العلم لبازمول*

*حلية طالب العلم لبكر أبو زيد*

*نظم حلية طالب العلم من فقه الطلب*

*الفرق بين العقد والملح لصالح آل الشيخ*

*المُشَوّقُ إِلَى القِرَاءَةِ وَطَلَبِ العِلْمِ*

*برنامج علمي عملي مقترح لمن سمت همته لطلب العلم*

*برنامج تفصيلي لطالب العلم .. لحامد العلي*

*مذكرة في طلب العلم لعبد المنعم حليمة*

*منطلقات طالب العلم لمحمد حسين يعقوب*

*من فقه الطلب*

*العلم ... فضله وآدابه ووسائله .. ابن جبرين*

*كتاب العلم لإبن عثيمين*

*تقييد العلم .. للخطيب البغدادي*

*" قائمة الكتب العلمية "*

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

القراءة :


*متعة القراءة*

*مشروع برنامج القراءة النافعة*

*وصايا في القراءة*

*بحث وتحقيق عن القراءة وطرق تسريعها*

*عرض : ماذا أقرأ وكيف أقرأ*

*القراءة منهج حياة*

*مدارج الرقي ( شيء من خبر الكتاب والقراءة )*

*كيف تقرأ كتب شيخ الإسلام*

*دعوة للقراءة*

*ركائز في القراءة*

*منهجية قراءة الكتب*

*كيف تستوعب ما تقرأ ؟*

*الفوضى في طلب العلم*

*الصبر يا طالب العلم*

*القراءة المثمرة*

*خير جليس*

*آفات الــقــراء*

*كيف تقرأ مباحث شيخ الإسلام في الفقه*

*علامات الترقيم*

*حين يقرأ العلماء*

*هل تقرأ ؟ (1)*

*هل تقرأ ؟ ماذا تقرأ؟ (2)*

*هل تقرأ؟ لماذا تقرأ؟ (3)*

*هل تقرأ ؟ كيف تقرأ ؟ (4)*

*مَلَكَـةُ العِـلْم*

*القرأة السريعة ..*

*دورة دبلوم القراءة السريعة*

*القراءة منهج حياة*

*أهمية القراءة وفوائدها*

*أُمة إقرأ لابد أن تقرأ*

*المنهجية في قراءة كتب أهل العلم*

*مقالات متنوعة في القراءة*

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

دراسة الفنون :


*طريقة بحث المسائل العلمية*

*كيفية كتابة بحث في الدراسات الإسلامية*

*كيف نقرأ التاريخ الإسلامى*

*المنهج السليم في دراسة الحديث المعل*

*المنهج المأمول في دراسة علم الأصول*

*الطريقة المنهجية لتحصيل الفقه في الدين*

*أعباءُ الفقه*

*كيف تصنف أو تؤلف ؟*

*كَيْفَ نَفْهَمُ ( التأريخ ) ؟!*

*( النُّهُوْضُ بـ [ التأريخ ] )*

*منهج كتابة التاريخ الإسلامي*
*أصول وضوابط في دراسة السيرة النبوية الشريفة*

*كيفية دراسة الفقه*

*دراسة في مصطلح التاريخ الإسلامي*

*الفرق بين كتب الفقه والحديث*

*تطور الفقه السياسي الإسلامي*

*اقتراح في تدريس الفقه* 

*ضوابط في معرفة السيرة*

*تكوين الملكة الفقهية*

*كيف تشرح حديثا*

*كيف يجب أن نفسر القرآن*

*كيف تخرج حديثا*

*نصائح منهجية لطالب علم السنة*

*ضوابط للدراسات الفقهية*

*الدليل إلى المتون العلمية*

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

الحفظ :


*قراءة موضوعية في منهجية الحفظ*

*كيف تحفظ درساً*

*وصايا لحفظ المتون*

*قلة التركيز وسرعة النسيان*

*الحفظ و الفهم*

*أريد أن أحفظ القرآن خلال سنة*

*حفظ القرآن الكريم*
*لماذا الشناقطة يحفظون*

*الإجابة المختصرة في التنبيه على حفظ المتون المختصرة*

* حفظ القرآن الكريم للشيخ محمد الدويش*

*كيف تحفظ القرآن .. علي بادحدح*

*برامج حفظ القرآن ومراجعته مع اقتراحات ونصائح*

*أفضل الطرق لتنشيط الطالب للحفظ والمراجعة*

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

أدب الحوار والخلاف :

 
*أدب الخلاف .. د.منقذ السقار*

* أدب الحوار .. زاحف*

*الحوار .. طرق وأفكار .. أبو أحمد*

*أدب الحوار .. الشيخ / سلمان بن فهد العودة*

*أصول الحوار وآدابه في الإسلام .. صالح بن حميد*

*نهي الأسلاف عن الخلاف*

*أدب الاختلاف .. الشيخ /عبد الله بن بيه*

*إدارة الخلاف*

*أخـلاقيات الخـلاف*

*كيف نختلف*

*فِقْهُ تَخْطِئَةِ الْعَالِم*

*موقف العُقَلاء من زلات الدعاة و العُلَماء*

*لماذا نخاف النقد .. فضيلة الشيخ / سلمان بن فهد العودة** للتحميل*

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

قسم المكتبة :

http://saaid.net/book/index.php

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

دليلك إلى الوسائل والأفكار الدعوية :

http://saaid.net/afkar/index.htm

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

متفرقات :


*دليلك إلى أفضل الطبعات لأمهات الكتب*

*وصايا منهجية لطلاب العلم*

*طُلاب العلم والضعف العلمي*

*الجوهر الثمين في آداب المتعلمين*

*أهل العلم*

*التَّصْحيحُ و التَّضْعيف*

*فن التأليف للكتاب و للخطبة وللمادة التدريبية*

*40 قاعدة في قراءة الكتب والاستفادة منها*

*توجيهات إلى طالب العلم*

*سـبـعة وصـايا لطـالب العـلم* 

*مَن لِلعِلمِ ؟*

*العازفون عن العلم*

*عبادة العمر*

*هل لديك استعداد لتقوية كتابتك ؟*

*سلسلة طالب العلم (10)  الرِّحلة يا طالب العلم ؟؟؟* 

*سلسلة طالب العلم ( 9 ) منهج التزكية والتربية في تحصيل العلوم الشرعية ... !!!*

*وقفات حول المنهجية التعليمية للصحوة الإِسلامية*

*فضل العلم على ما سواه*

*حقوق أهل العلم على الأمة*

*رسالة إلى طالب العلم*

*العلم فريضة شريعة وضرورة عصرية*

*سلسلة طالب العلم ( 8 ) أخي في الله إياك والتدليس ... ؟؟؟*

*سلسلة طالب العلم (7) إن كنت خطيباً أو داعية فخرِّج ما ترويه من أحاديث .. !!!*

*سلسلة طالب العلم (6) الكبر عند بعض طلبة العلم ...!!!* 

*سلسلة طالب العلم (5) التواضع من حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقوال السلف الصالح ؟؟؟*

*سلسلة طالب العلم (4) مظاهر الرياء عند طلبة العلم !!!*

*سلسلة طالب العلم (3) إخلاص النية في طلب العلم ... !!!* 

*سلسلة طالب العلم (2) أقوال السلف في طلب العلم ... !!!* 

*سلسلة طالب العلم (1) فضل طلب العلم !!!*

*فوائد من قصة الخضر مع موسى*

*وقفات مع العلم*

*مكتبة طالب العلم لمجموعة من العلماء*

*مكتبة طالب العلم*

*الحسـبة على طالب العلم...!!*

*مقدمات في سبيل الطلب*

*النَّقَائِصُ العِلْمِيَّة*

*الأَمَانَةُ العِلْمِيَة*

*المعالم في نقد العالم*

*التقييم : خلل و تصحيح*

*وقفة مع ( من كان شيخه كتابه ، كان خطؤه أكثر من صوابه )*

*النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معلماً*

*فائدة في معرفة حجم المجلد عند المتقدمين*

*سيرة أمير المؤمنين في الحديث*

*سيرة العالم الرباني (ابن وهب) بحر من بحور العلم*

*العــلم، والدعــوة، والجــهاد... توافق أم تنافر؟*

*بعض المقترحات لشغل الفراغ بالعلم والعمل*

*العلم علمان*

*الفائدة من الكتاب*

*ثمرات الأوراق1*

*ثمرات الأوراق2*

*مقالات متنوعة في العلم والتعلم*

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

انتهت بفضل ورحمته ومنه وكرمه 
وأرجو من الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يتقبلها مني

----------


## أبو تميم مالك

أحسن الله إليكم، وبارك الله فيكم، ونفع الله بكم...آمين!

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله 
عمل ممتاااااااااااز بارك الله فيك

----------


## عماد الدين زيدان

عمل طيب مبارك
أسأل الله أن يتقبل منك صالح الأعمال

----------


## حطّام

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أم نور الهدى

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## نبض المدينة

رائــــــع
أحسن الله إليكم وأجزل لكم المثوبة

----------


## أسد الضاري

مشكوووووووووووو  وووور

----------


## عبدالملك الهاشمي

بارك الله في جهدك ونفع بك

----------


## ابو محمد الشمالي

أحسن الله إليكم، وبارك الله فيكم، ونفع الله بكم...آمين!

----------


## أبو الحسن الرفاتي

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عمل ممتاز بارك الله فيكم و نفع بكم 
جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود الطيب ...والعمل النافع ... 
جعله الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتك

----------

